# Calypso



## Bomber1975

Just placed an order with Hops Direct and saw a hop called Calypso Hop the specs for it are as follows:

Calypso Pellet Hop

Alpha Acid 12.0%
Dual Purpose Hop
Pleasant, fruity aroma, with hints of pear and apple
Typical Brewing Styles: Ales, Stouts and Barley Wines

Calypso hops are a dual purpose hop that was originally bred from the Nugget hop varietal. 

Complex aroma of lemons, tart apples, cherry blossoms, black pepper, bitter orange, mint & pear. Flavour is a robust mix of citrus & stonefruit.

Sounds nice was wondering if anyone had tried them before? I've never heard of them. I ordered a pound and am looking forward to boiling some up when they arrive.


----------



## Bizier

Cool. please post experience. Must be pretty damn new, I've not seen it, and I've looked at their website recently and only saw the sonnet as a new variety.

ed: android spelling


----------



## Wolfy

Bomber1975 said:


> Calypso Pellet Hop


Sounds Jamaican to me, maybe they've translated expertise with other herbs into hop growing?


----------



## Bongchitis

yaaa maaaaannnn


----------



## DUANNE

Bomber1975 said:


> Just placed an order with Hops Direct and saw a hop called Calypso Hop the specs for it are as follows:
> 
> Calypso Pellet Hop
> 
> Alpha Acid 12.0%
> Dual Purpose Hop
> Pleasant, fruity aroma, with hints of pear and apple
> Typical Brewing Styles: Ales, Stouts and Barley Wines
> 
> 
> Sounds nice was wondering if anyone had tried them before? I've never heard of them. I ordered a pound and am looking forward to boiling some up when they arrive.


hi mate, have you tried these hops out yet. i got my half pound from niko today but not sure where to head with them style wise. maybe in a good apa with a nice big charge in the cube?


----------



## Bomber1975

BEERHOG said:


> hi mate, have you tried these hops out yet. i got my half pound from niko today but not sure where to head with them style wise. maybe in a good apa with a nice big charge in the cube?



No I haven't had a chance yet I get home on the 31st and was just going to do a basic extract recipe and see how it tasted and maybe work from there :icon_cheers:


----------



## bignath

BEERHOG said:


> i got my half pound from niko today but not sure where to head with them style wise. maybe in a good apa with a nice big charge in the cube?




I'd try a simple smash beer, maybe 10g @ 40min, 10g @ 20min, 10g @ flameout (i'm a no chiller), and maybe dry hop 1g/Lt and see how you go.

I do this for my very basic but intoxicating Nelson Sauvin smash and it comes up a treat. 

This would at least give you a starting point to see how it goes, and if you need to wary of overdoing it in future.


----------



## O'Henry

I'd do the same, but would probably up it to 20-30g at each addition h34r: ...


----------



## bignath

O said:


> :icon_offtopic: Not wanting to start a shit storm, but seeing as there is little opinion from brewers who've used this hop, i would be really cautious about doing this....Quick plug in to some software indicates that this type of hop schedule will deliver 40+ IBU's of bitterness. Now i know that's not necessarily crazy, and i have no experience with this hop at all, i wouldn't do it.
> 
> I did a NS smash recently and decided to up the IBU's a little, and all i got was fruit salad. It was F#!$%n awful, and Nelson Sauvin is my favourite hop. If Calypso is reported to throw fruity flavours too, i'd be real hesitant to adventure anything past 25-30 IBU's until someone has a strong opinion on it's qualities...


----------



## O'Henry

Big Nath said:


> :icon_offtopic: Not wanting to start a shit storm, but seeing as there is little opinion from brewers who've used this hop, i would be really cautious about doing this....Quick plug in to some software indicates that this type of hop schedule will deliver 40+ IBU's of bitterness. Now i know that's not necessarily crazy, and i have no experience with this hop at all, i wouldn't do it.
> 
> I did a NS smash recently and decided to up the IBU's a little, and all i got was fruit salad. It was F#!$%n awful, and Nelson Sauvin is my favourite hop. If Calypso is reported to throw fruity flavours too, i'd be real hesitant to adventure anything past 25-30 IBU's until someone has a strong opinion on it's qualities...



Each to their own. I've done 10g bittering, then 30g @ 20, 10 and 0 with new hops. It was hoppy and bitter, but I loved it. 

Also, not wanting to start a shit storm, what is wrong with 40+ IBU?


----------



## bignath

O said:


> Nothing at all. Providing there is enough malty goodness to back it up. I've made heaps of beers that have been this high and higher, loved them too.
> 
> It's just that some hops can be more overpowering than others, and if it's a high AA% fruity hop that few brewers have experience with yet, i'd be inclined to exercise a little caution.
> Doing this means you can always add more bitterness/flavour/aroma later if it comes out on the low side, but once you overdo hop usage, it's a different keggle of fish.
> 
> I've made beers that were too hoppy at 25IBU's, and beers that were not hoppy enough at 40. For me it's about balance within the style that i'm brewing.


----------



## EMalmgren

Cant wait for an update on this thread. I'm super curious about these new hops as well.

At least one place here in the States is selling a recipe kit (Golden Ale) using Magnum hops as well, but I cant find a full recipe (of course).


----------



## MitchDudarko

EMalmgren said:


> Cant wait for an update on this thread. I'm super curious about these new hops as well.
> 
> At least one place here in the States is selling a recipe kit (Golden Ale) using Magnum hops as well, but I cant find a full recipe (of course).



From Ross' website: Very clean bittering hop & so smooth. A firm favourite of ours. 
Similar aroma to Willamette, so great in dark beers & IPA's.

It's the bittering hop in his rendition of Stone Brewing's Ruination IPA. 75g (2.64 ounces) in a 23L (6 Gallon) Batch. I'm giving it a run on my next brewday.


----------



## Bomber1975

Well I finally got around to putting down my brew yesterday. I went with

2 X Cans of LME
300g Dextrose

and my hops additons were:

12g @ 45 Mins
15g @ 20 Mins
15g @ flameout

That gave me an IBC of 32 i think OG was 1044 and is happily bubbling away in my Laundry right now  

Seeing as I was trying out new things and didn't feel like cooking hops all day, I also grabbed one of the just add water Deliverence kits (The James Squire Amber ale clone) and dry hopped 20g Willamette in there. I will let you know how I go when I finally get to sample both the brews.

On an unrelated matter I had to tip my first brew yesterday  (A Doctor Smurto Golden Ale) It made it all the way to the keg got conditioned but I think one of my kids opened the relief valve and left it open whilst I was away there were floaties all through the numerous glasses I poured :icon_vomit:


----------



## Yob

and the results were?

intersted as Im about to do a "ive never used these hops" buy-up..

??


----------



## seamad

Ive used them in a few brews.
Did a smash mo 4% alc 2112? ( californis steam ) with @60 ibu, very clean bitterness.
The best combo was in a saison, see nudist saison in recipe db.
Has some citrus overtones unlike the usual c hops. Also a nice spice component with black pepper. Not a lot of the apple and pear.
Chhers
Sean


----------



## thefrothologist

This hop is amazing! You should check out the Apocalypso IPA by Illawarra Brewing Co from Wollongong. Great fruit character that makes such a pleasant IPA. I would really like some if there is come going or people want to do a group buy. One of the most pronounced hops I've tried for a while. A definite crowd pleaser!


----------



## Yob

Hmmm This is next planned brew hop.. going to do an IPA ~55-60 IBU Simcoe bittering to 20 IBU then Calypso at the following

20g 10 min
20g 5 min
20g Whirlpool

smells pretty damn good in the packet so I can only hope it comes through into the finished beer :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## j-dunn

I did a APA with20g simcoe @ 60min,40g calypso at 20 min and 30g dry hopped keg for 4 days .

Awesome beer, had a stone fruit flavour. Very sessionable!


----------



## The Gas Man

Does anyone know where to buy some calypso hops at the moment?


----------



## Brad Churchill

This is from Hops Direct's website in the US.

*On Friday, November 8th by 3 pm (PST) we will release the 2013 CALYPSO and CHINOOK pellets.*
*They will be available for purchase online. *
Not sure if any one local has any 2012 stock. Or perhaps ask Yob if he has any plans for this hop.
Cheers


----------



## Yob

Indeed I do, however, I will be awaiting the new season stocks as well, no plans to re-stock 2012 crop of anything_ unless_ 2013 is unavailable.

It's a terrible game at around this time and my first real season cross over so Ive NFI what Im doing.. running on gut instinct and adrenalin :lol:

I quite liked the 2012 Calypso that I tried, will certainly be playing with it again.

:beerdrink:


----------



## Jessica

I have never used this before I will order this soon and i would love to try this variety. Looking forward to trying the Calypso one this weekend.


----------



## Samuel Adams

I did a single hop APA with Calypso recently, 38 IBU (10 @ 60m & 28 @ cube)
The smell from the packet was amazing, I wanted to live in there Pineapple Express style !

Turned out pretty nice, I get a lot of grapefruit from it and maybe a bit of lemon & lime.
Interesting that none of the descriptors say grapefruit but it dominates for me.


----------



## HBHB

Just tasting the following.

Briess Pale Ale 85%
Caramunich1 5%
JW Wheat 10%

calypso to 45IBU @ 60 minutes
Calypso 25g @ 10 min
Calypso 25g @ 0 Min
Calypso 50g dry hopped on day 7 for 5 days.

Rather delicious mixed bag of tropical fruit and a little hint of pear.


----------

